# Binoculars?????????



## delta708 (Jan 29, 2008)

I am wanted to buy a nice set of binos to add to the hunting equipment? Any suggestions on a great pair and why?


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 29, 2008)

Watchmaker has a thread containing some good info.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 29, 2008)

I absolutely love my leupold windriver cascades in 10x42.  Run about $270 here http://theopticzone.com/detail.aspx?ID=2823

Have had them for about 4 years now and by far one of the best purchases I have ever made.


----------



## marknga (Jan 29, 2008)

I just got a pair of Leupold Wind River 8x42 Mesa's for Christmas and they are awesome. My dad, Wornout Trails has had a pair for a few years and on his recommendation
I got a pair. Great clarity, lowlight is incredible, lightweight.

Not quite as nice as J T's but these are a good value:

http://www.binoculars.com/binocular...dsportsopticsmesabinocularsblack.cfm#navbar=a

on sale $188 or the camo version close out for $180.

Leupold: You can't go wrong.

Mark


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 29, 2008)

marknga said:


> I just got a pair of Leupold Wind River 8x42 Mesa's for Christmas and they are awesome. My dad, Wornout Trails has had a pair for a few years and on his recommendation
> I got a pair. Great clarity, lowlight is incredible, lightweight.
> 
> Not quite as nice as J T's but these are a good value:
> ...



those are great as well...and even a lil cheaper at optic zone.  you cant go wrong with either

http://theopticzone.com/detail.aspx?ID=2839


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jan 29, 2008)

I`m looking for a good set also. I compared the Swarovski`s to the Nikon Monarch`s in 10x42 this past hunting season. Obviously, the Swarovski`s were great But I couldn`t believe the Nikons. Fantastic quality for the money. If I can`t find a deal on a set of Kahles (manufactured by Swarovski), I am going with the Nikons.


----------



## Hogtown (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a pair of Leica 8 x 42 and I could not be happier.  My advise is to go to several stores and look through Leica, Swarovski, Zeiss, Leupold, Nikon, whatever. You need to take them outside to try them out. If the store will not let you take them outside, then go to a different place. You cannot get a good test drive with binoculars if you are inside. Look at pine needles, leaves, and other items that have fine detail. Look at things that are close, medium distance, and far away.  You are looking for a binocular that fits YOU. Everyones eyes are different, so make list and try them out and buy the best pair you can afford. Actually, I recommend buying a little more than you can honestly afford. In my opinion good binoculars are so important that it should hurt a little to buy them.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hogtown said:


> I have a pair of Leica 8 x 42 and I could not be happier.  My advise is to go to several stores and look through Leica, Swarovski, Zeiss, Leupold, Nikon, whatever. You need to take them outside to try them out. If the store will not let you take them outside, then go to a different place. You cannot get a good test drive with binoculars if you are inside. Look at pine needles, leaves, and other items that have fine detail. Look at things that are close, medium distance, and far away.  You are looking for a binocular that fits YOU. Everyones eyes are different, so make list and try them out and buy the best pair you can afford. Actually, I recommend buying a little more than you can honestly afford. In my opinion good binoculars are so important that it should hurt a little to buy them.



Great advice Hogtown.  You can't look through them in the store.  They all look the same with all that nice fancy lighting.  Personally I own 2 pairs of Swarovski's.

What is your budget so we can make some recommendations?

Darrell


----------



## Hogtown (Jan 29, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> Great advice Hogtown.  You can't look through them in the store.  They all look the same with all that nice fancy lighting.  Personally I own 2 pairs of Swarovski's.
> 
> What is your budget so we can make some recommendations?
> 
> Darrell



Foreman - I have a pair of the 8 x20 Swarovski that I keep in the truck 24/7 - I flat out don't know if I could do without them.  A small pair of binocular that you have on hand and ready to use beats a huge binocular that is sitting back at the house every time.  Interesting note - my eyes preferred the Leicas over the Swarovskis when I was in the market for a pair of 8 x 42's, but about 2 years later when I was buying a smaller binocular the 10 x 20 Swarovskis' were much superior to the 10 x 20 Leicas. It just illustrates that you have to look through all the binoculars and buy the one that your eyes like best.  Finally, I echo the need for a budget range - that would be a great help in provding good advise.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jan 31, 2008)

I don't know what your price range is.  Take a look at the Vortex line of Optics.  They have  great bino's in the mid price range.


----------



## mcb (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a pair of Pentax Binoculars.  They are decent but they tend to fog up if the weather is cold.  I really like the look of the Windriver line.  My question is do they fog up when it is cold outside.  Also what are the differences between the Mesas, the Cascades and the Olympics.


----------



## robertyb (Feb 4, 2008)

The Nikon Monarchs are hard to beat for the money.
I love mine.


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 4, 2008)

useful info: http://www.birds.cornell.edu/Publications/LivingBird/Winter2005/Age_Binos.html

You don't mention if you wear eyeglasses but even if you don't, add to your criteria, Long Eye Relief. 15mm or more. Much easier to use.


----------



## Bruz (Feb 4, 2008)

Zeiss Diafuns 8x........I love mine and they are light and handy. $299 from Cabela's.

Robert


----------



## DannyW (Feb 5, 2008)

It also depends on your purpose for this binocular. Here in Georgia we usually use a binocular AFTER we have already spotted a deer, and we are trying to identify the sex or judge the antlers at a distance of 50-100 yards through the woods. On a busy morning you might actually look through your binocular for maybe 10 minutes total.

If you go out west you will use the binocular to find the deer, and then judge at 600-800 yards whether or not that back tine has a deep fork or a shallow fork. In a mornings hunt you may look through your binocular for 2-3 hours.

Big difference.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 6, 2008)

I have had good luck with my Steiner Safari 9X40s. Good clarity, rubber coated, attached lens covers. Once the eyepieces are set for your eyes, there is no focusing needed. I got them for less than $250 at opticsplanet.com. I think that particular model is now discontinued.


----------



## Allen Waters (Feb 14, 2008)

bushnell legend 10x42. have good prices @ opticzone as well.


----------



## thunker (Feb 14, 2008)

I love my 10x42 wind river cascades as well


----------



## SHK_2020 (Feb 15, 2008)

I find that my Nikon Monarch ATB 8x42 are great in all conditions that I find myself here in this state and neighboring states. The 10x give me the shakes without a brace.  The performance of these in a tree stand at sunrise/sunset are amazing.  Having said all of this, this is my first true set of binos, but for the money, I don't think they can really be beat.


----------



## Deerhead (Feb 15, 2008)

If you all want some great binoculars and don’t mind paying a fair price,  you have to check out the Canon w/Image Stabilization.  Those things are awesome.  Great glass and when you have the shakes just push the button and its like magic.  The image is rock solid.


----------

